# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  теории (еще одна модель)

## мэймэй

Я тут сидела и анализировала все, что слышала о мире после смерти (если он, конечно, существует).  Путем долгих логических рассуждений и компоновки имеющейся информации, сформировала следующую картину: 
“Пришла сущность на суд Истины, и ей сказали: «Ты пропитана грязью и будешь вечно страдать... Тело свое ты убила, так что сама теперь виновата». 
И сущность (она же душа) пошла в свой карцер мучиться (к примеру, в квартиру, где повесился ее обладатель); когда стало ну совсем уж тяжко, она принялась писать прошения о помиловании – после тысячи этих прошений ее вызвали на повторное слушание, где вынесли следующий приговор: «Мы отпускаем тебя в мир обратно, где станешь новым и чистым человеком. Но ты не будешь помнить мира Истины; оставим тебе только интуицию, которая в силах помочь исправиться хоть чуть-чуть…» И сущность пообещала: «Клянусь быть самой-самой хорошей, доброй, всех любить, ни на кого не обижаться… (и далее по списку)».  После этого родился новый человек, который не видел смысла в жизни, но никак не мог сделать главный шаг, ведь его останавливала интуиция…
И многих не держит в этой жизни ничего, кроме некоего странного, глубинного чувства, заставляющего все-таки жить…”


примечание: не является лично моей теорией, но кое с чем согласна

----------


## мэймэй

Кстати, сущность - после естественной смерти человека, не сделавшего никому гадости никакой и раскаявшись во всех мелких оплошностях, - потом вернулась в мир Истины и стала жить-поживать, добра наживать.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

сказка какаято думаю всё на самом деле намного проще, и судей никаких нет

----------


## Andrew

“Пришла сущность на суд Истины, и ей сказали: «Ты пропитана грязью и будешь вечно страдать... Тело свое ты убила, так что сама теперь виновата». 

Человек умирая несёт в себе духовную информацию. Если информация исправленная и положительная(то есть по свойствам сходная со свойствами Творца, то душа и дух, будут жить вечно в блаженстве(Рай)...), она находит своё место в высшем мире...Если не исправленная, то низвергается обратно в физическую оболочку(тело) и пытается исправиться снова...

Цель исправления - уничтожить эгоизм и стать по свойствам подобным Творцу...то есть направить свой эгоизм на альтруизм...приобрести свойство отдачи.

Христианство говорит, что жизнь даётся нам один раз, но если у нас не было возможности исправиться? :cry:

----------


## Stas

Сказка страшноватая. Какой вывод? Это дело надо обтяпать на природе... короче там, где погулять можно пару тысячелетий.  :lol: 
А если серьёзно, то возможно так оно и будет. Контроль есть везде, тогда и судья тоже найдутся. Жаль только "ихний" уголовный кодекс не дали почитать. Знаю одно! Не знание законов не освобождает от ответственности.

----------


## Only_humaN

А судьи то кто?!

----------


## свобода

> А судьи то кто?!


 ну как всегда...

----------


## DeTaOO

Хм. Вопрос риторический.
Вот что такое хороше и что такое плохо ?
Есть, судьи, матрица не матрица. Х.з что это все как говорится.
Но если смотреть с точки зрения тех судей, разве мы можем их отождествлять с собой ? Может у них мировозрение отличное от нашего. И проинвертированные понятия у них добра и зла.

Т.е АЦКИЙ СОТОНА сидит там в судьях, и карает за добро
или бог карает за ЗЛО ?

Незная судей, нельзя понять, что нужно.
Так что руководствуемся золотым правилом нравственности.
(Пока живем в этом мире).
Оно по своему определению не оправдывает добро или зло.
Что в вашу сторону лучше- решать вам.

А с точки зрения загробной жизни и перерождений, то на мой взгляд:
Рай: Стирание сущности. Полное уничтожение
АД: Бесконечные перерождения, обреченность на жизнь.

----------


## Bullet

Думаю что-то в этом есть.... :roll:

----------


## Висельник

Надавал бы я этим судьям по губам и сюда бы отправил,и сверху смотрел бы,как они здесь будут на нетвердых ножках ходить и выбивать из под себя табуреточки...

----------


## blooddrakon

Я понял примерно так : человек попадет в мир по тому какие поступки совершал и с какой целью, и как понимал природу своих поступков. Согласен что добро и зло человеческие критерии но тут все зависит от восприятия, допустим мы совершаем поступок который в нашем собственном восприятии нехороший и мы это знаем но все равно совершаем, или совершаем то что в понимаии других людей является плохим , но по своим критериям считаем что несем благо . И если человек достиг в данном вопросе гармонии с окружающим миром и своим мировозрением то он попадает в то что принято называть раем, если наооборот дошел до состояния полного дисбаланса то отправляется к тому самому аццкому сотоне в преисподнюю, и пока он не дойдет до одного из 2ух этих состояний он будет перерождаться пока не достигнет критической точки и не склониться на 80% в какую либо сторону.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Мне кажется, что эта тема не относится к смыслу жизни, поэтому я переношу ее в форум "Смерть", т.к. там ведется активное обсуждение жизни после смерти, если таковая существует!*

----------


## мэймэй

изначально имелось ввиду то, что держит здесь... ну да ладно

----------


## another lunatic

*мэймэй* Ты Нила Уолша не читала случаем? Погляди, если так. Очень в тему. "Дома с Богом. Последняя беседа с Богом" из серии "Беседы с Богом". Обзатлно посмотри.

http://www.koob.ru/walsch/walsch_dom_s_bogom

----------


## мэймэй

*БУДДА*

идея насчет программирования мне ясна))) я программист))))
это не чисто моя идея, сказку я написала именно основываясь на различных учениях.  во многом согласна с вашим сообщением.

----------


## мэймэй

*another lunatic*

о, я хорошо знаю этот сайт...

----------


## another lunatic

*БУДДА*

Откуда "контуры" взял-то?




> Человек иыслит двоичной системой ДОБРО-ЗЛО(второй контур)


 Человек *вообще* мыслит двоично. Тут не только добро-зло.  :roll: 




> И ты следуешь этой программой,живёшь этой программой,делаешь выводы основываясь на эту программу.Проще говоря, тебе внушают модель поведения в обществе, где ты сушествуешь..


 Вообще, очень интересно то, что программы мозга типа выживание-смерть, удовольствие-боль и т.д. человек уже давно способен репрограммировать. 

Еще интересно, что Су находятся все в той же "программе" где находятся "жизнелюбы". Оппозиция иллюзорна. Жизнелюбие и Су это проявления одной и той же программы.

----------


## везучая

отличное объяснение!

----------


## another lunatic

> another lunatic я ошибся. не второй контур, а первый.


 Ага, я ж про то же. 




> Остальные четыре контура могут активировать только просветлённые:йоги,шаманы,ясновидящие..


 По-моему, не совсем так. Первые четыре активируются "автоматически", в процессе созревания и жизни в социуме. Для активации других четырех просто требуется определенная работа. Для этого вовсе не обязательно быть шаманом, йогом или ясновидящим. Кстати, книга Уолша, что я приводил выше, это ярчайший пример активированного седьмого контура - контура метапрограммирования. Книги Роберта Монро - восьмого нелокального квантового контура.

----------


## Stribyorn

Как я уже говорил, то мне кажется,что жизнь после смерти у каждого своя. Во что веришь - туда и попадешь.

----------


## Only_humaN

> Во что веришь - туда и попадешь


 Мдя... Было б не плохо...

----------


## Cynic

Мне лично уже пофиг что там будет, а "судьи" и прочие чины духовного мира получат в лоб от меня за то что обрекают на страдания людей за какие то ничтожные грешки или же вообще ни за что :Mad:

----------


## _TrAnSiLvAnIa_

> Как я уже говорил, то мне кажется,что жизнь после смерти у каждого своя. Во что веришь - туда и попадешь.


 Мэйби... Я бы тогда в небытие оказалась...

----------

